# need advice please



## Chadi (Feb 27, 2007)

My Car:

350Z 2006 Hatchback (no navigation / no bose system)

Desires (Advice Needed Here):

- smoothest, slickest clutch / shifter available
- hottest NON-blingbling rims preferrably with 19" tires (like the one shown here (350Z Forums, Gallery, News, Forum, DIY, Performance, Parts and More | 350Zclub.org.)
- awesome stereo / speaker system with surround sound, navigation, dvd player.

For the stereo, I need best quality stereo, speakers, amplifier. It must be mp3 capable, dvd able and navigation I don't care for, but do not mind getting.

My car is blue, same as in the picture shown in the link above.

Budget is not a problem. Please share your suggestions. I don't care for boom boxes or giant amplifiers. I really want a nice stereo that looks clean and crisp like the factory one, even though the factory one's quality is poor. I don't want it to look cheesy and mis-matching the car's interior like 99% of the systems do.

Here's something I need to know. Why the heck is the VW 2006 Jetta Sport (exactly what I drove the other day) has such as sweet shifter and clutch in comparison to the 350z Enthusiast (my car) which costs at least $5k more? I'm not understanding this at all. Am I missing something about why Nissan did it this way?


----------

